# From the duck blind



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2018)

Season goes out on the 28th and man am I ready for it to be closed. Between deer and duck hunting I go at it hard, too hard and I'm worn down by seasons end and need a break/rest. One thing I am never tired of though is the sun rises and sets that the Good Lord has created for us to witness. These sere taken with my phone so the quality is not "good" but I'll take it as they are. Hope y'all enjoy them as much as I did/do. 

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 25, 2018)

These captures are fantastic!  Feels just like we are there with you!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 25, 2018)

nice pics!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Look good to me


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 27, 2018)

You did good. You deserve your rest.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 1, 2018)

"Get down and get ready I see birds on the move" 

Hope you had as good of luck with the shotgun as you did with the camera really nice shots


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Great shots,,,, hopefully for the ducks also,,,,


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2018)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing better than sunrise in a duck blind. Beautiful pics


----------

